# Board Games



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone play? And I'm not particularly talking the "classics" such as Monopoly, Scrabble, Mouse Trap, etc. I've got a decent game shelf going. Its a relatively recent thing for me and my friends, so we are still able to play some of the games that a lot of people are burnt out on, such as Catan, Ticket to Ride, Betrayal at House on the Hill, Pandemic, etc.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I have always wanted to play this

https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/4815/campaign-north-africa

Over 1,000 hours to play though.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The kids are all about Uno (classic, not the newer ones with the crazy cards and rules).

The Mrs and I and our friend circle have been playing a lot of "What do you meme?" and "Secret Hitler".


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Love the classics, scrabble and monopoly. I used to play monopoly with a guy when I was in high school and he cleaned my clock every time we played. He'd have motels on all of his properties and it would kill me.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> The kids are all about Uno (classic, not the newer ones with the crazy cards and rules).
> 
> The Mrs and I and our friend circle have been playing a lot of "What do you meme?" and "Secret Hitler".


I can get behind some Uno. Other classic card games I like are Skip-Bo and Phase 10.

What Do You Meme? I have played once. Don't particularly care for it. I like a clear winner on things. Not stuff that is decided by players or voted on or anything like that.

Secret Hitler is one that I've been wanting to try out, as social deduction can be fun. I have found it as a print and play version that I might print out. Then, if we like it, spend the money on a decent setup for it. Any thoughts/ratings on Secret Hitler?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Alan said:


> Love the classics, scrabble and monopoly. I used to play monopoly with a guy when I was in high school and he cleaned my clock every time we played. He'd have motels on all of his properties and it would kill me.


The secret to Monopoly is the Railroads and Utilities. With those it's pretty easy to dominate.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > Love the classics, scrabble and monopoly. I used to play monopoly with a guy when I was in high school and he cleaned my clock every time we played. He'd have motels on all of his properties and it would kill me.
> ...


I've always tried the "buy as many houses on the cheap properties as possible". If you lock up all the houses, no one can build any houses or hotels. And usually, people will give up the crappier monopolies in trade, but then won't be able to build on their more expensive properties.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Secret Hitler is one that I've been wanting to try out, as social deduction can be fun. I have found it as a print and play version that I might print out. Then, if we like it, spend the money on a decent setup for it. Any thoughts/ratings on Secret Hitler?


There's a bit of a learning curve because it isn't as cut and dry as the old school board games I'm used to. Once you play it a few times it gets easier and quite fun! I'd recommend it!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> I've always tried the "buy as many houses on the cheap properties as possible". If you lock up all the houses, no one can build any houses or hotels. And usually, people will give up the crappier monopolies in trade, but then won't be able to build on their more expensive properties.


That's another good strategy!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > Secret Hitler is one that I've been wanting to try out, as social deduction can be fun. I have found it as a print and play version that I might print out. Then, if we like it, spend the money on a decent setup for it. Any thoughts/ratings on Secret Hitler?
> ...


Check out "The Resistance: Avalon". King Arthur themed social deduction game with hidden bad guys. The good guys are trying to figure out who the bad guys are, and the bad guys are trying to sneak onto the quests to cause the quests to fail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Settlers of Catan is a lot of fun. We've played it at the firehouse before and it is sure to bring some ruffled feathers out lol.


----------

